# Kubota 2350D



## Snigley (Apr 15, 2019)

Recently I inherited a 2009 Kubota 2350D tractor with a smashed plastic hood. Does anyone know if there's a chance of acquiring a replacement somewhere?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You should do a search for tractor salvage yards that may be able to help you out in your state.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

